
This might seem silly: git pull - badboy
http://blog.sendapatch.se/2010/february/this-might-seem-silly-git-pull.html
======
wglb
Fun article.

However, this is a harder problem than just bilingual Swedish English. There
are many other non-english-language speakers using these. What to choose?

